

I Threw Boiling Water into -14 Degrees F Air - thezach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-8bqT_yKYg

======
ozh
Didn't watch the video, but:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect)

